# Any headache sufferers?



## NutMeg (Nov 10, 2008)

When I was kid I always took it for granted that people got headaches all the time, and it still boggles me when people say they've never had one. I think I'm going to get a migraine in the next couple of days and I'm definitely not looking forward to it. My diet and stress levels haven't been great in the past week or so, and I can just feel it settling in. I've got a very low level headache right now, but the location and pattern in the last day or so are just alerting me that it's going to happen soon. Ugh. I hate headaches.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 10, 2008)

I have headaches pretty much every day. The more stressed I get the worst. I also get massive headaches when I'm out in the cold


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 10, 2008)

I always have bad headaches when the weather changes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or I get my period... yay...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Once it was so bad I just could lay on the couch and barely move for almost two days. Aspirin is my best friend!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 10, 2008)

I live with a constant headache >.< I love Aleve. And excedrine.


----------



## Willa (Nov 10, 2008)

I also frequently have migraines
I missed work last friday because of it and it only stopped last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There's nothing I can do when it starts, except sleeping
It usualy is because of my periods but it can also be stress related. I'm reading a book right now that gives some tricks to reduce it a little... Can't wait to try it.

My sister has migraines too, she took natural products and it helped her very much. Do you want me to get the name for you?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 10, 2008)

I hate headaches and I usually get one everyday. I don't really take medicine for them that often anymore because I would needto take it literally everyday so I just don't bother.


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 10, 2008)

I get headaches everyday. Sometimes small, sometimes bad. I used to get migraines all the time, but I haven't had one for a while. 

Ughh do you know what grinds my gears? When someone says 'I have a migraine' and they're standing right in front of me. IF YOU DID have a migraine, you wouldn't be standing in front of me saying that! Try having distorted vision, numbness and shooting pains in your arms, projectile vomitting and a pain so bad that the slightest move hurts it, THEN you can say its a migraine! Not a pissin headache!! Rant over. Haha.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 10, 2008)

I dont have headaches often, but when i do get them they turn into migraines that lasts for a few days.   It all starts off with neck pain


----------



## fresh76 (Nov 10, 2008)

i get them all the time! i should really go see my doctor about it. 

i have a headache right at this very moment


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 10, 2008)

I've had headaches all my life. I hate them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I usually have a headache at least twice a week, sometimes more. Like last week for example, my head hurt literally every single day the whole week. Mine is usually a sinus headache, due to my allergies. I also suffer from migraines, but not as often as I used to, and only when I'm stressed. I think people who don't regularly suffer from headaches can't understand how horrible it is. They're like, "Take something" like that's supposed to make it all better. Sometimes I can take something and function, sometimes I can't. But when people say things like that I want to smack them.


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_Ughh do you know what grinds my gears? When someone says 'I have a migraine' and they're standing right in front of me. IF YOU DID have a migraine, you wouldn't be standing in front of me saying that! Try having distorted vision, numbness and shooting pains in your arms, projectile vomitting and a pain so bad that the slightest move hurts it, THEN you can say its a migraine! Not a pissin headache!! Rant over. Haha._

 
Oh I know, I think a lot of people have this misconception that a migraine is just a bad headache. No. One of the reasons I know I'm getting a migraine is my right cheek and lips are numb, which is always a warning sign for me. And my mental function is starting to go (as in I turn into a complete idiot), I'm getting light sensitive in my right eye, and the vision in that eye just seems... weird. Not quite an aura, but along those lines. The pain is starting to get worse too, so I'm not going to be able to go to rehearsal tonight. A couple of hours ago I could have pushed through, but I've misjudged before and ended up with a full blown migraine in a band concert. On stage, with trumpets blaring like only trumpets can do literally two feet from my head, lights, playing a french horn (so borderline hyperventilating at times, huge pressure in my face), everything. It was probably the worse scenario I could create for a migraine, I could barely walk home.

My regular headaches vary, the longest I generally go without one is a couple days and it's not uncommon for me to have one for a week straight, but that's usually a sign that a migraine is on it's way. I generally don't take pain killers for them because I would be taking them a lot, so unless I can't sleep I just deal with it.


----------



## trip75 (Nov 10, 2008)

I get cluster migraines. Which basically means I'll get a migraine everyday for like two weeks then won't have them for a couple of months. It sucks. The timing and frequency always varies and it is horrible.
OTC meds don't work. I've tried anti-depressants which seem to help with the frequency but it doesn't make them go away.
I get the "auras" before hand and all the other typical side effects. Vomiting, sensitivity to light, sound and smell. And even after the headache is gone I still get that "swimmy" head feeling.
They are hereditary. My mom and one of my sisters and an aunt get them too. I've just come to the point where I know I just gotta live with it.
I sympathize with all you guys who have migraines.


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah a lot of my family members have migraines, some of my cousins, my uncle and my little brother surprisingly enough. I'm so lucky, I get nausea but usually not vomiting. I'm trying to make something to eat before the nausea sets in, my plan is to crash and try and sleep out as much of it as I can, but I want my blood sugar to be decent while that's happening. 

Do you guys know what some of your triggers are? Be it for migraines or regular headaches? Mine are: too much salt, not enough exercise, not enough sleep or too much sleep, stress, dehydration, etc.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 10, 2008)

Migraines...My triggers are Stress, Salt, too much sun, elevated Blood Pressure and my cycle


----------



## redambition (Nov 10, 2008)

i occasionally get migraines - usually when i am really stressed.

they aren't as bad as some described here, but the pain is so bad that moving my head makes me see stars and makes me want to throw up. makes getting to bed very difficult.

for me the warning sign of a migraine is nausea and a mild headache. if i can get some pain killers and some rest at that stage i can sometimes avert it.


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't really know what my triggers are, it can vary. I don't get periods anymore but when I did that did it. I know that there is pressure coming from my brain though as when I had an eye test when i was about... 13? i think as I kept getting migraines, it came back that my optical nerves were swollen, so I was whisked off to the hopsital immediately to have an MRI scan as it could be a sign of meningitis. I didn't have it, but the doctor said I had a small amount of fluid around my brain but it wasn't anything to worry about on that scale. I had another one a while later and it had gone... and funnily enough, so had my migraines. Since then I haven't had them as much by any means. I think the last REAL bad one I got was this time last year, but my headaches still make their regular occurences. I think its mainly down to eye strain/swollen optical nerves. One of my friends gets migraines and her trigger is oranges! Or anything citric I think. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Yeah a lot of my family members have migraines, some of my cousins, my uncle and my little brother surprisingly enough. I'm so lucky, I get nausea but usually not vomiting. I'm trying to make something to eat before the nausea sets in, my plan is to crash and try and sleep out as much of it as I can, but I want my blood sugar to be decent while that's happening. 

Do you guys know what some of your triggers are? Be it for migraines or regular headaches? Mine are: too much salt, not enough exercise, not enough sleep or too much sleep, stress, dehydration, etc._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trip75* 

 
_I get cluster migraines. Which basically means I'll get a migraine everyday for like two weeks then won't have them for a couple of months. It sucks. The timing and frequency always varies and it is horrible.
OTC meds don't work. I've tried anti-depressants which seem to help with the frequency but it doesn't make them go away.
I get the "auras" before hand and all the other typical side effects. Vomiting, sensitivity to light, sound and smell. And even after the headache is gone I still get that "swimmy" head feeling.
They are hereditary. My mom and one of my sisters and an aunt get them too. I've just come to the point where I know I just gotta live with it.
I sympathize with all you guys who have migraines._

 
Ughh cluster migraines, I had them when I was younger!! I feel for you with that.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trip75* 

 
_They are hereditary. My mom and one of my sisters and an aunt get them too._

 
Yep, that's what my doctor said. My mom and I both get them, and she says when I describe what mine is like, it sounds exactly like hers. Thankfully I don't get them as bad as some here, but it's bad enough that I can't function. Usually the pain is so bad that I have to be in bed (I think somebody said moving their head makes them see stars... yeah seriously!), nausea (with occasional vomiting), and super sensitivity to light and sound.
I know once its coming because the pain starts at the back of my head and works its way around to the front. My sinus headaches only hurt at my left temple and above/behind my left eye, and the pain is just different. Much more tolerable, albeit incredibly annoying.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Do you guys know what some of your triggers are? Be it for migraines or regular headaches?_

 
My allergies are generally the cause of my sinus headaches. A front is enough to give me a headache, and it's even worse when something is in bloom that seriously triggers my allergies. My old allergist (who was super old, pain in the ass know-it-all) told me that my headaches had nothing to do with my allergies. Riiight. 'Cause I haven't lived in this body long enough to know what's going on with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My migraines are usually triggered by stress and too little sleep. So needless to say I try to avoid stressing and get lots of sleep! I've tried Rx migraine meds and preventative meds, but the best thing is just trying to prevent my triggers. I used to have 2-3 migraines a month, but now I have maybe 2-3 year, if that.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 10, 2008)

I think bright lights trigger my migraines, espeically when the sun gets in my eyes, or if i stare at the computer screen when the room is dark.  I found out my eyes are permanatly dialated, my pupils dont get smaller when im in the light.

So I get shooting pain up my neck and the pain makes me feel very nauseated and it lasts anywhere from 2-5 days.  Thats when i just want to cry and bash my head agaisnt the wall lol...


----------



## venusapollo (Nov 10, 2008)

I started getting really bad migraines a few times a month a few years back when I was 23 or so. I thought it was my wisdom teeth but the headaches stuck around after I had my teeth removed. 

At first I got the nausea and would be in bed all day crying from the pain.
Over time they seemed to get less worse but I was still getting bad daily headaches and mini migraines.

I switched birth control to junel (or whatever the new generic one is) and that seemed to help a lot. 
I also started taking Migrelief daily. It is basically a supplement that has riboflavin, magnesium and feverfew. My dad found it online and bought me a stash, and as long as I remember to take them daily it seems to help.

I notice the really bad ones are from lack of sleep and stress and also during that time of the month. I saw a study that said lower estrogen levels can cause a person to suffer from headaches/migraines.

I usually take Excedrin Migraine at the first sign of a headache and usually that knocks it out for me. If for some reason it persists, I have a prescription for Midrin(costco has the generic version still) (which I rarely take) along with an anti nausea pill. Midrin reminds me of a muscle relaxer or something that just sorta makes you sleepy and when you wake up the headache is gone. For those of you who have seen Sixteen Candles when the older sister is loopy at her wedding from relaxers...that is all I can compare it to. (My drug experience is highly limited)
I used to take Imitrex but once my health coverage ran out(I am a student right now) I couldn't afford the $350 for 18 pills. 

This sounds lame but since mine are always on one side of my head, I lay down on my stomach, with a cold rag pressed to my temple and use the weight of my head face down to apply pressure with my hand and the rag. It seems to help. Also having someone rub/massage your temples seems to help too.

For those of you in the bay area of cali, SF has a research institute that does migraine studies. When they called me I had already moved unfortunately but you should check it out if you are nearby.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 10, 2008)

Mine are triggered by my cycle and stress. But, I've noticed that I'm doing a lot better since I've left Excedrin alone. If I pop an aspirin or 2 when I feel it coming on, I'm fine. If not, I'm throwing up and sleeping it off.


----------



## kittykit (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm suffering from migraine since I was a kid and I hate it. Sometimes I see aura for about 10mins before the pain hits me. The first time I experienced aura, I thought I was going blind! Both my parents are migraine sufferers. My  migraine's triggered by smell, food allergies, weather conditions and PMS.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_I dont have headaches often, but when i do get them they turn into migraines that lasts for a few days. It all starts off with neck pain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I have the same problem with the neck pain. I visited my physiotherapist for a few times and we did some neck exercises for that and they really help a lot.


----------



## trip75 (Nov 11, 2008)

I find excedrin migraine usually makes me feel worse. I think it's the caffeine they put in it.
The only think that really helps is fioricet (spelling). My Dr. prescribed it and it helps with the nausea. The only thing is I have to take it before the actual headache starts. Which for me is fine because I can tell one is coming, I get the aura and weird swimmy feeling in my head.
My triggers are mostly lack of good sleep and stress. Also my period which I think has to do with hormones.


----------



## trip75 (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_Ughh cluster migraines, I had them when I was younger!! I feel for you with that._

 
You don't get them anymore?  Is there hope for me????


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Nov 11, 2008)

I also get migraines, God, they are so horrible.  Because of the severity of mine, and my access to all the really good medical journals, I have done tons of research.  Migraine is the ONLY type of genetic headache condition and the genetic locus for migraine is very close to the locus for epilepsy.  25% of women suffer from migraine, ranging from mild to severe.  Usually migraines are characterized by unilateral pain (pain on one side of the head) and swelling of facial features, usually the eyes.  Sufferers of juvenile migraine usually see symptoms lessen by the time they hit their late teens or early twenties, but most migraine sufferers see onset around 18 or 19 and, for women, this tends to continue until onset of menopause when migraine symptoms may lessen or completely disappear.  

     I get what is called complex migraine, there are times when my migraine is standard (nausea, vomiting, aura, dizziness) and others when I suffer from stroke-like symptoms (loss of function on one side of my body, including slurred speech and loss of muscle control in limbs) and seizures.  Because of the severity and frequency of my migraines my neurologist elected to put me on Beta-blocker therapy (typically used for high blood pressure) for a few months and also forbade my use of hormonal birth control (which was a huge trigger for me).  Since then I have experienced lower frequency of headaches, and when I get headaches, they don't last nearly as long.  Also, if I even suspect I might be getting a migraine, I immediately take Excedrin Migraine or Aleve (depending on if my migraine was caffeine induced or not).  I also have a standing prescription for Imitrex Nasal Spray, as it's the only prescription drug that actually has helped me once I'm in full blown migraine.

     I really hate taking drugs, A LOT, but migraine is not something to mess with.  More people die from migraine related stroke then gun shot wounds in the US each year!  I also really work on avoiding my known triggers, or take them on one at a time, because it usually requires several triggers to cause migraine.  Some of mine are wine, yogurt (weird huh?), chocolate (damn), lack of sleep, low blood sugar, not enough water and caffeine.


----------



## ratmist (Nov 11, 2008)

Right now with the sleep deprivation I've got a low-level headache constantly.  If I manage to grab some sleep, it usually localises over one of my eyes.  

Prior to getting pregnant and having my son, I often got stress headaches that localised around my temples or across my forehead.  This was usually the result of staring at a computer all day.

When I have a migraine though, nothing really stops them.  I can get some relief using a vibrator/massager over the area that hurts, and sometimes gel-cooled-strips help, but apart from that, nothing really provides much relief.  Ibuprofen and acetomeniphen/paracetemol really doesn't help me with my migraines.


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 11, 2008)

I get headaches frequently, sometimes up to 3-4 times a week in a bad week

I know they're down to my crap diet and always being in front of a computer screen. I need to get an eye task and wear glasses!


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 11, 2008)

My boyfriend told me last night that he thinks I'm being wimpy and that he just pushes through migraines. I flat out told him he doesn't get migraines and he got all pissy. I would have hit him if we hadn't been on the phone.


----------

